# Square Enix Want To Bring Final Fantasy To Wii U



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

Nintendo Wii U: Square Enix Want To Bring Final Fantasy To Wii U





 Square Enix has expressed their interest in bring their most loved and known *Final Fantasy* series to Nintendo’s recently announced *Wii U* console.[/p]
Square Enix producer Yoshinori Kitase stated that 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> “After seeing Wii U revealed at Nintendo’s conference, we are now considering the possibilities of bringing the Final Fantasy series to the format.”


Anyone eager to seeing Final Fantasy on Wii U?




Source


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2011)

I have no objections.  I'm actually looking forward to it.  That is, if they do it.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I have no objections.  I'm actually looking forward to it.  That is, if they do it.


(Inb4 Ace Attorney refference)

I think this is great news and I hope they find some clever way to incorporate that controller into the game play like super fast menu/attack selection during combat. That would speed things up quite a bit.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

There has been a game of final fantasy for Nintendo ds and a wii so their interest might produce some results in the form of a game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2011)

hahaha their sick of s$ny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bring back FF to where it was born


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 11, 2011)

Off topic but - i heard that final fantasy is also coming to 3DS. is it true?


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> There has been a game of final fantasy for Nintendo ds and a wii so their interest might produce some results in the form of a game.


Those are spinoffs, remakes, or Crystal Chronicles games. They're talking about a real numbered game i believe. There hasn't been an original new official numbered Final Fantasy game on a Nintendo system since Final Fantasy VI on the SNES.

@chris888222

I did hear about a Final Fantasy coming to 3DS. That's all we know though, could be any number of things.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Off topic but - i heard that final fantasy is also coming to 3DS. is it true?


I dont think so. There are no results popping up for it. OK now lets end this discussion right here and head back to wii U


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> hahaha their sick of s$ny


Don't you mean $ony?


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you even TRY to google "Final Fantasy 3DS"? Here-
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=final+fantasy+3ds

First page is full of sources about a possible FF game on the system. That's all i'll say as this is indeed somewhat offtopic.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 11, 2011)

Weren't they planning on remaking V and VI for the 3DS, or was that just rumors?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't wait to see the control mechanics for this FF game on the Wii U. It could be quite interesting


----------



## Sir VG (Jun 11, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that was the last time there was a decent Final Fantasy numbered game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unless you enjoy reading interesting theories like the one for FF8 DO NOT MOUSE OVER OR CLICK UNLESS YOU ENJOY SPOILERS.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Weren't they planning on remaking V and VI for the 3DS, or was that just rumors?


Not sure. It could just be rumors or they could be working on making it. As for Wii U, Square Enix has just showed interest. All we can do is cross our fingers that this game releases!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 11, 2011)

remade FFVII exclusively for WiiU just to piss off Sony fans


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 11, 2011)

doubt it
just means FFXV will be on all systems


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> doubt it
> just means FFXV will be on all systems


And i doubt FFXV will be as good as the one on Wii U.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^THIS


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

If SE shows interest, they must make a good game as not making one makes all their interest pointless.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Wii U is a newer gadget and will have better games than other gadgets!



That's a dumb reason.


----------



## emigre (Jun 11, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> doubt it
> just means FFXV will be on all systems




This. Though it wouldn't surprise me if SE ported over the FF13 games.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm more eagerly awaiting on details of The World Ends With You 2 for the 3DS. C'mon Square Enix! Spill the beans!!

P.S - If SE are bringing their beloved FF to the WiiU, I hope they bring KH3 to the WiiU too. Come on already I wanna swing my Keyblade using my Wiimote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Of course this should be an optional control scheme.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 11, 2011)

It needs to be a good game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or else the reputation might go down.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> remade FFVII exclusively for WiiU just to piss off Sony fans



What a stupid thing to say.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad that Nintendo is getting it's dues in terms of FF after god knows how many shitty spin offs and side stories. Let's hope that FFXV will be entirely multiplatform eh?


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> It needs to be a good game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late, that happened a long time ago. Only made worse with 13, and far worse, 14. Their reputation is now rather paper thin in terms of FF games. Lately, i've been having a funner time with the spinoff games than the main series.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

At this early stage it doesn’t mean a whole lot, but for Final Fantasy fans it’s a little bit of hope we can hold onto.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Wii U is a newer gadget and will have better games than other gadgets!


1 what you said is dumb
2 the wii u is not a gadget it's a console
3 the gamecube was newer than the ps2 but did it win?


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 11, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're kidding right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FFXIII was really, really good. It took a while to get into but once you did it was awesome. Really looking forward to XIII-2. Each to their own I suppose.

You're right about FFXIV though.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

SE also created FF-4 that is an awesome game and brought back their reputation.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> SE also created FF-4 that is an awesome game and brought back their reputation.


it was just a remake


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FF13 is a very polarizing game. The entire series after the PS1 days have basically been that way, but it has gotten progressively worse with 13 being absolutely detested by large amounts of people and loved by some others. It's a far cry from the old days where basically almost everyone (or the majority) loved all things Final Fantasy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2011)

i stopped playing FF after VIII cos ever since all it's been all about fancy gfx and cut scenes and fuck all or really bad gameplay. what SE need to do is make another grandia cos grandia 3 has the best battle system in any rpg i've ever played.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 11, 2011)

Am I the only one here who actually thought that 12 was one of the, if not THE best Final fantasy ever?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 11, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Am I the only one here who actually thought that 12 was one of the, if not THE best Final fantasy ever?


it was not that bad but the story is kinda inferior to some other ff titles


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

Final Fantasy 12 might be good, I dont know about it. But if you have not played FF4, you have surely missed the best game of the sequel. It has been given awesome ratings by all.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 12 might be good, I dont know about it. But if you have not played FF4, you have surely missed the best game of the *series.* It has been given awesome ratings by all *reviewers*.


also try ff7
zekrom tell me how many ff titles did you play?


----------



## Kamiyama (Jun 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i stopped playing FF after VIII cos ever since all it's been all about fancy gfx and cut scenes and fuck all or really bad gameplay. what SE need to do is make another grandia cos grandia 3 has the best battle system in any rpg i've ever played.



Wasn't Game Arts who did make Grandia?

Anyhow, FFIX is my favourite. I still got also FFI on my NES and keep playing that thing.


----------



## emigre (Jun 11, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> NiGHtS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The funny thing is, I'm not overly fussed about FF 1-9 but I though FF13 was excellent. The story was pathetic but the battle system made the game for me. It's damn good system which needs some fine tuning. Saying that I understand FF13's lack of towns and linearity alienated people but what's wrong with change? The old format was very mechanical.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 12 might be good, I dont know about it. But if you have not played FF4, you have surely missed the best game of the sequel. It has been given awesome ratings by all.



Try FFVI


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 11, 2011)

i don't want this thread to die
zekrom could you answer me


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 11, 2011)

please please please ff7 !!!
ya something like crystal chronicles is possible but dont think a big title ie. ff15 etc would come out

Lol why is it tht whenver news comes about ff that ppl start saying overrated or the best or etc. when will it end!!


----------



## Valwin (Jun 11, 2011)

Please no Wiiu final Fantacy what we want it good games


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> Please no Wiiu final Fantacy what we want it good games


Isnt FF a good game?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 11, 2011)

SO WHO WANTS A CRYSTAL BEARERS SEQUEL

*raises hand*


----------



## Valwin (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



from 7 to now they been really bad and lazy


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have played ff4 and Valwin ff4 was the best ff game ever released and many gamers agree to that.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 11, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i do say all FF games below 7 are good  and i like ff4  i just dont want those new ff games


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2011)

Just give us a new DQ game and it's allright for me! Oh and don't even dare to just cancel the Wii version of DQ X and make it Wii U


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 11, 2011)

*Insert typical Final Fantasy argument here*

I doubt it'll get XIII-2, seems kinda silly to give it a sequel to a game it doesn't have. And porting any "older" game would be pretty unwise.

Final Fantasy has been pretty much mainly Sony since the PSX in terms of main series games (outside of XIII) and I don't think they'll just change so soon.

If anything, the WiiU may get a version of FFXV. But I'll probably guess some spin offs like the Wii got.

EDIT: For the record, I enjoyed XIII. I liked the more streamlined approach that could focus on strategy and story telling instead of really dumb grinding mechanics. Plus it gave us this epic tune:

[youtube]xfu0XBf8kmk[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *Insert typical Final Fantasy argument here*
> 
> I doubt it'll get XIII-2, seems kinda silly to give it a sequel to a game it doesn't have. And porting any "older" game would be pretty unwise.
> 
> ...


When does XIII get good?  I'm trying to decide whether I should buy a used copy.  I played it in the Sony store and was very disappointed, but I can't really judge from the small portion I played.


----------



## prowler (Jun 11, 2011)

Despite not finishing it (sold my 360), FFXIII is easily one of my top FFs even though I hate on it sometimes because of the AUTOBATTLEAUTOBATTLE.
Totally getting FFXIII again once I get a PS3.





			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> When does XIII get good?  I'm trying to decide whether I should buy a used copy.  I played it in the Sony store and was very disappointed, but I can't really judge from the small portion I played.


For 360 users, the third disc.
For PS3 users, about 20 hours or something.

(This is where you get to fully customize your team and shit)


----------



## Memino (Jun 11, 2011)

Boy do they need to take some time to listen to the fans. Their reputation is already down the toilet for me, if they actually spend time developing a good story, with good characters and make it non linear they'll have good building blocks.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> When does XIII get good?  I'm trying to decide whether I should buy a used copy.  I played it in the Sony store and was very disappointed, but I can't really judge from the small portion I played.



Once all the characters meet and become l'Cie (spoiler alert), the game gets good in my opinion. The gameplay opens up and the bosses and enemies require some actual strategy instead of just spamming attacking and occasionally healing if needed. The story also picks up and they mix up strategies by switching your character viewpoints (like once you're done with a segment of Lightning and Hope's story, you'll go to a segment of Saz and Vanille's story, both of which have a different set of pros and cons).

EDIT: Although honestly I haven't gotten too far and I haven't had really any time to play it (my friend has my Xbox and my brother is usually playing CoD on his).


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I guess I'll have to give it a try.  Luckily, SE decided to kick the annoying protagonists (like the extremely annoying Vaan and Tidus, the latter of whom is a whiny baby that cries a lot, has daddy issues, and keeps saying "this is my story"...God, I hate him, though I hate Vaan more"  so this game will be MUCH more bearable than Final Fantasy 10 and 12.


----------



## prowler (Jun 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


machomuu meet Hope.
Hope meet machomuu.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Then I guess I'll have to give it a try.  Luckily, SE decided to kick the annoying protagonists (like the extremely annoying Vaan and Tidus, the latter of whom is a whiny baby that cries a lot, has daddy issues, and keeps saying "this is my story"...God, I hate him, though I hate Vaan more"  so this game will be MUCH more bearable than Final Fantasy 10 and 12.



Um, sorry to kill your "hopes", but Hope is an annoying bitch. Just a typical whiny, emo, timid little shit. If I had an option to kill him off then I fucking would. Snow, Sazh, Vanille, and Lightning aren't bad, but Hope is a fucking piece of shit.

EDIT: Fuck, ninja'd by Dean.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2011)

series should just die already.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 11, 2011)

I2aven's_Sage said:
			
		

> series should just die already.


well some people (me included) want kh and final fantasy to continue


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 11, 2011)

Vanille gets on my nerves a hell of a lot more than Hope...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu meet Hope.
> Hope meet machomuu.
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh...well, hopefully he's not as annoying as the other two...


----------



## Midna (Jun 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> remade FFVII exclusively for WiiU just to piss off Sony fans


I would laugh SO HARD.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 11, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 11, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'd be Japanese exclusive then. Sony published it in Europe and America. I think that'd affect it.

Plus Final Fantasy's largest stream of successes has been on the Playstation. VII was a huge hit and pretty much every other game since then has been too, spinoffs included. I don't think they'd just change gears back to Nintendo just 'cause.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jun 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who would appreciate a Final Fantasy Tactics game?


----------



## kylster (Jun 11, 2011)

Nope I would second that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Final Fantasy Tatics is an awsome game. Hell, it beats playing Fire Emblem in my opinion.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 11, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Publishing != owning the rights.

Besides, if publishing did affect anything, then we'd have seen something happen with all the NES/SNES remakes/ports on the PS1, PSP, etc that Nintendo was involved in with the originals.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 11, 2011)

I dont care anymore about RPG in Nintendo consoles... they have The Last Story (a great rpg) and they didnt bother to localize it. So... fuck nintendo. If I had to buy a console just to play RPG games I will go with Sony.

They say... with the WiiU we will please hardcore gammers. Why dont do it NOW with the Wii??? localize The Last Story, Pandora's Tower, Earth Seeker, etc, etc, etc..........


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 11, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> SO WHO WANTS A CRYSTAL BEARERS SEQUEL
> 
> *raises hand*


You better be sarcastic about that b/c i hated that game ~.~
IMO, the gameplay was just horrible. The character only knows how to throw things! O:


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 12, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They mean the greater "Final Fantasy" label. They said something similar before bringing Final Fantasy to the Gamecube and the DS. If he didn't want to be intentionally vague he would have stated a numbered entry in the main series which really riles up fans, whereas this kind of talk mostly riles up investors. Could be a remake, a crystal chronicle, a new FF spinoff, just about anything short of a Chocobo's game really.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 12, 2011)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm serious


----------



## machomuu (Jun 12, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well in that case I'll answer your question.

Not me.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 12, 2011)

As long as it isn't Versus XIII, I really don't care.

If it's a multiplatform title good for them but as long as its not a Wii U exclusive, I really don't care.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 12, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> I dont care anymore about RPG in Nintendo consoles... they have The Last Story (a great rpg) and they didnt bother to localize it. So... fuck nintendo. If I had to buy a console just to play RPG games I will go with Sony.
> 
> Well they may publish it in Japan but that doesn't mean they have the rights to worldwide, or that that they can force Mistwalker into localising it. And it only came out in January. How many languages do you need to translate it into to even just cover North America? I know English and Spanish are a must so I'm guessing 3 or 4. Then there's how many languages in Europe?


----------



## iceissocold (Jun 12, 2011)

ShadowFyre said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who would appreciate a Final Fantasy Tactics game?


I'm not much into Tactics only because the control scheme put me to sleep. Seeing something like this on the Wii U and taking full advantage of the hardware functionality would be a definite purchase from me.

Edit: Fail flood control message. -_-


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2011)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree after the monstrosity they made on the wii i never want to see that game made again.


----------



## UranusKiller (Jun 12, 2011)

and hopefully a just cause 3 in the making! xD


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am I the only one who enjoyed it


----------



## Goli (Jun 12, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 12, 2011)

FINAL FANTASY VII.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 12, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ff1 ff2 ff4 and ff5 came to psp
ff1 anniversary edition
ff2 /////////////////////
ff4 complete collection
ff5 as a psx classic on psn
also many of these came to psx including other games like chrono trigger (remember the ff chronicles compilation? it was ff4+ chrono trigger)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 12, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII for Wii-U AND PS Vita (there.)


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 12, 2011)

Fuck this and release Xenoblade to America NoA!



			
				Goli said:
			
		

> Crystal Bearers is like the antithesis of Final Fantasy XIII
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crystal Bearers has a good concept. Maybe with a sequel they can make it better and fix some problems.


----------



## lordrand11 (Jun 12, 2011)

Shoot i want them to bring FF to the WiiU I think that would be awesome especially with that controller. Just think you'd be able to see all your items on screen.


----------



## Goli (Jun 12, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> Shoot i want them to bring FF to the WiiU I think that would be awesome especially with that controller. Just think you'd be able to see all your items on screen.


And this would help in a FF game because


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 12, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> lordrand11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could for example select your commands in the controller and watch the battle on the tv for ex


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 12, 2011)

Can they please make an FF game that's not a remake, doesn't have loads of identikit willowy emo characters and has more gaming than cutscenes please?  Can we go back to the days when FF was about taking your stubby little cartoon mages and warriors into magical woods to deck some trolls for the King?


----------



## Goli (Jun 12, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Can they please make an FF game that's not a remake, doesn't have loads of identikit willowy emo characters and has more gaming than cutscenes please?  Can we go back to the days when FF was about taking your stubby little cartoon mages and warriors into magical woods to deck some trolls for the King?


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYytUIxFN3g[/youtube]
But then there's the people who say it's a shameless spinoff made only to milk the franchise, that it's too hard, that it shouldn't be on DS, etc...
Not to mention it sold pretty badly.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wishing they would make a traditional rpg again.
1-7 and 9 were the best then after ward it began to fall.
I like it when Square Soft made the FF games but they just had to merge forming Square Enix.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Just wishing they would make a traditional rpg again.
> 1-7 and 9 were the best then after ward it began to fall.
> I like it when Square Soft made the FF games but they just had to merge forming Square Enix.


What's ironic is that Dragon Quest hasn't been affected.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 13, 2011)

I remember in the SNES days, people would be waiting outside stores for days, when a new Square was out...


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 13, 2011)

The only thing that would make be happy about this is a remake of Final Fantasy 6


----------

